# Ipod Suffle (1ere génération) - S'allume, mais ne marche pas



## chocolatcustard (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme je l'ai écrit dans le titre, mon ipod s'allume, mais j'ai beau appuyer sur les touches rien ne fonctionne.

Ce problème a commencé à apparaitre petit à petit et aujourd'hui, mon ipod ne fonctionne plus. J'ai restauré via Itunes, rien n'y à fait.

Des personnes sur ce forum ont elles rencontrées ce genre de problème ? Dois-je jeter mon ipod d'après vous ?

Merci par avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter !


----------



## chocolatcustard (4 Avril 2011)

chocolatcustard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme je l'ai écrit dans le titre, mon ipod s'allume, mais j'ai beau appuyer sur les touches rien ne fonctionne.
> 
> ...




Petite précision :

Mon ipod est bien reconnu par mon ordinateur lorsque que je le branche en USB (je peux écrire, effacer...).


----------



## tom1769 (27 Juin 2011)

personne ne semble te répondre, mais tu as peut être le même problème que moi, quand tu l'allume, l'écran s'allume normalement mais c'est juste les boutons qui répondent plus?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------

oups ipod shuffle, pas d'écran.


----------

